
How Much Snow Has Fallen: Up-to-Date Data Tracking Winter Storm Jonas Snow Fall - dpflan
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/01/22/us/east-coast-snow-storm.html
======
dpflan
Here are NASA satellite images of the storm: [http://www.nasa.gov/image-
feature/blizzard-bears-down-on-us-...](http://www.nasa.gov/image-
feature/blizzard-bears-down-on-us-east-coast)

